# Who Else Loves The HeviMetal Shells



## wing seeker (Feb 26, 2012)

Just wondering who else loves the HeviMetal shells. Our group used them exclusively
this year with awesome resutls. Let's hear some stories.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Honestly wasn't all that impressed. For a fraction of the cost, I killed birds just as dead with el-cheepo Winchesters.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I bought a box just to see, went back to my own reloaded steel. Not enough difference for me to justify the costs.


----------



## Jig Master (Nov 18, 2011)

I thought that Tungsten Matrix was made for older shotguns that couldn't handle steel?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Jig Master said:


> I thought that Tungsten Matrix was made for older shotguns that couldn't handle steel?


It is. Basically ballistically similar to lead, and soft too.

There is a place for straight tungsten loads, but its not for decoying birds at 20 yards. Heavy metal is a whole different concept than a straight up load of tungsten. Its designed to have higher pattern density inside 40 yards. Is it needed? probably not. Can't argue with putting more pellets on a bird though, as long as your not destroying the meat.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I only buy tungsten when its on a really good sale or in the current case with many loads, on clearance. Can't argue with you on the cost of shooting it all season long. To me, I see the benefits when pass shooting, shooting the occasional lead edge snows that don't decoy all that great, or when predator hunting. for 90% of my waterfowl hunting I'm shooting $9 a box steel though. To each their own. I know some guys that do shoot tungsten 4's all season long. Their wallets are a little fatter than mine though. I can't really fathom shooting decoying mallards with a $2 round though when a 2 3/4" #4 steel at $0.30 a round works just as good.


----------



## allen.riggs (Jun 2, 2012)

I've used the Hevi-Metal and really like the results. I shoot 3inch shells, usually #2 for ducks and geese in the Hevi-Metal. They have impressive results, far better than steel in my opinion


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

I got sucked into buying a box of these shells. 25 dollars later.... :eyeroll: Not one of my best ideas. But anyways, to say the least i thought it was no better than the box of winchester xperts i was shooting. Had the same results with the 2 different (same shot and length) loads at all distances. I would never buy this product again. Especially when i can buy twice the amount of ammo.


----------

